# Mất Ngủ Ở Giai Đoạn Tiền Mãn Kinh



## Dungtran (26/10/19)

Giai đoạn tiền mãn kinh là giai đoạn mà hầu hết những người phụ nữ đều gặp phải, ở giai đoạn đoạn này do thay đổi hormoon tiết tố trong cơ thể, không những gây ra nhiều phiền toái đến cơ thể, làm giảm sút tinh thần, sức khỏe, mà còn là một trong những nguyên nhân chính gây nên tình trạng mất ngủ thường xuyên ở người lớn tuổi.

Mất ngủ ở giai đoạn này là phổ biến nhưng chưa chắc tất cả chúng ta đều biết thực sự nguyên nhân do đâu gây ra tình trạng này và cách để chống chọi, xóa bỏ tình trạng mất ngủ này. Cùng Tatana tìm hiểu ngay nhé!

*Nguyên nhân*
Khi vào giai đoạn này là ở khoảng 45-53 tuổi do thay đổi về hormone tiết tố, đặc biệt là hormone estrogen và progesterone là nguyên nhân chính gây ra tình trạng này.

Việc suy giảm hormone estrogen làm giảm khả năng hấp thụ và sản xuất magne – một khoáng chất giúp giãn cơ. Còn hormone progesteron cũng sẽ khiến phụ nữ ngủ không say giấc và rối loạn giấc ngủ.

Và khi rơi vào tình trạng mất ngủ, mất ngủ thương xuyên sẽ khiến người phụ nữ hay lo lắng, mệt mỏi do đó sẽ tạo ra một vòng tuần hoàn không hồi kết.

*Tác hại*

Luôn có cảm giấc buồn ngủ vào ban ngày, cơ thể đứ đừ, mệt mỏi.
Nhận thức kém, không tỉnh táo và kém tự tin làm ảnh hưởng đến lỗi sinh hotaj hằng ngày.
Phụ nữ bị mất ngủ cò khiến da dẻ nhanh bị lão hóa, thần sắc kém tươi tỉnh và làm gia tăng khả năng mắc mắc bệnh lý về tim mạch, tiểu đường, béo phì và ung thư….
Ngoài ra, bệnh mất ngủ còn gây ra triệu chúng căng thằng tâm lý, chán nản, trầm cảm, suy nhược thần kinh, giảm trí nhớ và khả năng giải quyết vấn đề và thường xuyên nóng giận.






_Là một trong những nguyên nhân khiến da bị xuống cấp nghiêm cấp trọng_​
*Khắc phục*
Xây dựng một chế độ ăn – ngủ - nghỉ một cách hợp lý và khoa học. các thực phẩm nên lựa chọn hàng đầu cho thực đơn hàng ngày của phụ nữ là thực phẩm được chế biến từ đậu nành, hạt lanh, quản anh đào, tỏi, khoai lang tím…rất giàu estrogen thực vật.

Chăm chỉ rèn luyện và tăng cường sức khỏe bằng cách duy trì chế độ tập luyện điều độ với những môn thể thao như chạy bộ, bơi lội, aerobic, yoga…và thời gian tập luyện ít nhất là 30 phút mỗi ngày. Với những bài tập này một phần nào đó sẽ giúp giảm căng thẳng và những áp lực khiến cơ thể dễ đi vào giấc ngủ hơn. Thêm vào đó, việc tập thể dục hàng ngày còn giúp tăng tuần hoàn máu, giúp ngủ ngon và giảm đi số lần thức giấc trong đêm.

Ngủ trưa ngắn, bạn chỉ cần có giấc ngủ ngắn từ 15-20 phút mỗi trưa sẽ giúp đầu óc của bạn được tỉnh táo.

Hạn chế và tránh dùng các chất kích thích như rượi, bia, cà phê vào buổi tối. Nếu uống các nước uống có các chất kích thích sẽ ảnh hưởng tới thần kinh khiến cho các người lớn ở tuổi tiền mãn kinh rất khó để đi ngủ đúng giờ.

Một căn phòng sạch sẽ, thoáng mát và một tấm nệm phù hợp với tuổi tác, như vậy có thể hạn chế các chứng đau nhức của người lớn tuổi và với một tấm nệm phù hợp sẽ khiến nâng đỡ cơ thể cách hiệu quả nhất và giúp bạn dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ hơn, ngủ ngon hơn.






_Tập thể dục giúp cho người lớn tuổi giúp lưu thông tuần hoàn màu và giúp bạn dễ đi vào giấc ngủ hơn_​
Mất ngủ ở giai đoạn tiền mãn kinh là triệu chứng hầu hết đều xảy ra ở người lớn tuổi. Nhưng với thông tin trên hi vọng sẽ giúp bạn có một số gợi ý và dễ dàng thực hiện mỗi ngày để khắc phục tình trạng này.

*TATANA*


----------

